# so worried!



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

We noticed a mat under Buddy's arm but when i went to cut it out it looked strange so we took him in this morning and it is a mass the size of a quarter. It is red and smooth. He can have surgery tues. She said we could wait and see if it grows or have surgery. Buddy is 14 and in great shape but we worry about putting him under. Im just want it gone and get the report back that it is NOTHING! I think my DH wants to wait. Please say a prayer for our sweet boy.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

If he's in great health,now,then,I would do it right away!.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I agree. Since your dog is in such good shape I too would want it removed. I pray for good results.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Was/is a fine needle aspirate an option that might give an indication as to what this may be/how best to proceed?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Garfield said:


> Was/is a fine needle aspirate an option that might give an indication as to what this may be/how best to proceed?


 
I agree with the needle aspiration, we did this on Bobby, he had a lump on his back leg that seem to come out of nowhere. His came back benign so no surgery. 

Give Buddy Hugs & Kisses from us! I will keep your baby in my prayers.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Garfield said:


> Was/is a fine needle aspirate an option that might give an indication as to what this may be/how best to proceed?


I was going to say exactly the same thing.
Also wanted to send some well wishes your way.
I hope everything works out well whatever your decision.

I too, like your DH, would be worried given his age. No matter what shape he is in, I would fear going under. I would want to see if a fine needle aspirate was an option to check for cells.

All the best to you & your pack!

---
Kim


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Garfield said:


> Was/is a fine needle aspirate an option that might give an indication as to what this may be/how best to proceed?


I would also do this, had it done plenty of times on my guy who is 13+ and has a dozen or so lumps/bumps.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Keeping our fingers and paws crossed for Buddy.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Good thoughts for you and Buddy. I hope it is just a cyst.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Buddy in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What did they say about a needle aspiration? Selka has all his lumps aspirated and so far they have all been lipomas.

I will be praying for your boy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I second the needle aspiration and even a biopsy before having surgery. My older guy has so many lumps/bumps etc they haven't even been counted. He had 12 needle aspirations and 2 biopsies done a few months ago. They were all benign. Hooray! If it is benign and they remove it, it might come back. Early on in Copper's becoming the lump meister, I had one removed and then two from his head 2 years ago and either they came back or he grew new ones in those places.

Copper truly does have 25 - 30 lumps/bumps/tumors an cysts on the surface so maybe a dog that is less prone to those would not grow a new one.

Either way, you and Buddy will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Definitely go with the needle biopsy to see what it is before putting him under. If it's just an innocent growth you don't want to put him under. A lot of dogs start getting benign growths as they get up in age.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Buddy will be in our thoughts no matter what you and your vet decide. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Needle Aspiration*

Smooch had a fatty cyst and vet did needle aspiration and said it was nothing.
Can they do this?
If not it sounds like Buddy is in good shape and I'm sure he will do fine with the operation.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm going to join the chorus in favour of needle aspiration if this is an option. I would worry too about putting him under if it's really not necessary. Was your vet particularly leaning towards surgery without first doing a biopsy? If so, did he or she say why?


----------

